# • swell.gr • Audi RS4 M&K Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

These days at Swell Detail Store, we had the joy of working on a very special car.










The owner of this Audi RS4 handed the car to us, asking us to do our best to restore it to its former glory.


















Despite the happiness of working on this powerful beast, we also got to work with some products by Mitchell & King!










The first task on this car was taking care of the interior.
The plastic surfaces and the rubber parts were cleaned using apc and a variety of brushes and then they were nourished using Treat Interior Dressing by M&K, which dried instantly and made them look brand new without leaving any greasy residue.










The leather surfaces were also cleaned and then fed with Nourish Leather Rejuvenator, which made them softer and gave that proper matte finish.
The carpets were also washed using an extraction vac and apc.































































After tackling the interior, it was time to work on the exterior of the car.
Although the owner informed us that the wheels will soon be replaced, we could let them spoil the presentation of our work and the finished looks of this car.



















As usual, we started with BH Clay which managed to shift a lot of contaminants from the painted surfaces.










And right after claying, it was time for the necessary measurements using the PTG.





































And now the fun part…
The lighter swirl marks were very easy to shift, but the majority of the vehicle was covered with RDS which were very hard to remove. Armed with patience, many types of pads and quite a few polishes, we hade to find a way to get rid of them.
After some tests, the combo that seemed to work effectively on this super-hard clear coat was Menzerna PO85RD3.02 or Meguiar's 105 in conjuction with a cutting pad.
On some places we had to use a wool pad, while taking measurements of the paint thickness after each pass to be on the safe side.



















On the bonnet there were some really deep scratches, which were probably caused by an improper attempt to remove bird fallout or tree sap using a brillo pad!
It was impossible to remove these only by compounding, even after quite a few passes with the rotary and a wool pad. The only solution we could think of was wet sanding the spot with 2000 and 3000 grit W&D sand papers.



















Now let's see some 50/50 shots of the compounding process (prior to refining):


















































































After the compounding process was complete, it was time for refining using Menzerna 106FA and a Constant pressure polishing pad.
And a few before and after shots on various panels of the vehicle:






















































































































After that, the painted surfaces were cleaned with IPA, and then using the da and a polishing pad the finished was prepared for waxing (Philip  ) with PURE by M&K.
Also using an applicator pad by hand we cleaned the matte silver parts so that they can also be protected with the wax later on.










And now it was time for Philip …










Upon opening the glass jar, the smell of strawberries became evident. Using a finger applicator the wax was spread on the surface with ease. After 10 minutes it was time for removal.
This wax is probably has the easiest removal compared to anything else I have used. Simply dragging the towel with no pressure at all was enough to leave the paint smooth and shiny.

After waxing it was time to take care of various details around the car and under the hood.
The engine compartment was first cleaned with APC and then dressed with Tyre by M&K.
Before:

















































And after:














































The carbon surface were also cleaned with pure by M&K, followed by a wipe down with M&K QD.










And a few pictures of the engine compartment:





































The tyres and exterior trims were also dressed with Tyre by M&K:














































The exhausts were taken care of with the Britemax Twins:










And now it is time for the final pictures inside the unit:























































And outside:







































































































































































































Thanks for watching this!


----------



## igor lavacar (Apr 12, 2010)

good work and good produts


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Love your details and write ups, and great to see m&k making it over to you (well done jj)


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent Work Mike.

Out of curiosity, where do you do all your washing and decontamination process?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great love rs's


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Mike 

Russ.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mega Mike! Love RS4's, especially the estates!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys for your kind comments :wave:



AaronGTi said:


> Excellent Work Mike.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where do you do all your washing and decontamination process?


Unfortunately I don't have permission to wash cars inside the unit, so I ask my clients to wash the vehicles before delivery and then i go over them again using waterless washing products to be on the safe side prior to doing any work on the car.

mike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Swell.gr said:


> Thank you all guys for your kind comments :wave:
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have permission to wash cars inside the unit, so I ask my clients to wash the vehicles before delivery and then i go over them again using waterless washing products to be on the safe side prior to doing any work on the car.
> 
> mike


Cool :thumb:

I just wondered that's all 

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:

I love ur work mate! Amazing wax too.. 
Super stunning finish once more!! 

Thnx for sharing.. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really good !


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Seriously nice !!!!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work again Mike:argie: , awesome car:thumb:


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Great work.

Tough keeping a car scratch free here though


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Superb job.:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work as always mike


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Stunning job as ever Mike especially on that ROCKHARD clearcoat! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

A great Car like this one on the Swell Store, deserves only the best care they can get from U, the Best Greek Detailer specialist.....:buffer::buffer:
Only U, can achieve to give the Car his previews shine and color wetness using only the TOP products in the market !!!
Thank u Mike for sharing your Work with us!!! 
It is always a pleasure..... to see detailed cars like this!!!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic job and a top class professional result!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
Fully detailled work with top products and a hearty write up as usual!
Very glossy finish although the color is not detailers-favourite... :doublesho
Engine bay is... :argie: 

Bravo! :wave:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:
The RS4 looks really great after your work.
I love the pics of the engine bay:doublesho


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot , yours comments is much appreciated


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice work 

Could You please make short opinion about every M&K You used, in few words ?  There is still very few information about range, sadly


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

can't beat a detailed RS4 great work :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your kind comments :thumb:



evotuning said:


> Very nice work
> 
> Could You please make short opinion about every M&K You used, in few words ?  There is still very few information about range, sadly


All the products were really easy to use and the result was very nice.
The tyre dressing (Nourish) was sprayed on a paint brush and brushed on to the tyres. A couple of coats gave the tyres quite a bit of bling. It got a slightly greasy at a couple of points were i got carried away and used much more product than i needed to but a quick buff sorted that out with no effort.
The leather rejuvenator was also very easy to use. Sprayed on, wiped gently with a mf cloth and it dried almost instantly to leave the leather silky smooth.
The interior dressing was also very nice if you like new looking plastic without any hint of gloss. I spread it on the surface with a yellow applicator and it also dried instantly without the need for any buffing at all. It gave a bit of depth to the plastic surfaces, leaving behind no gloss or greasiness.
The glass cleaner (Clear) also did a very good job leaving no streaks behind.
The wax (Philip) was amongst the easiest waxes i have ever used. Removal was a piece of cake. Gliding the towel on the surface was enough to remove any wax leftovers. Surface was smooth and shiny afterwards
The paint cleaner (Pure) was also very easy to use. Applied thin and worked on the surface it went on and off very easy leaving the surface ready for the wax. I cannot comment though on its correction abilities since the car was polished prior to using it and i could not notice a difference in shine or swirl removal.
The QD was nice to use. Easy application, no streaks, nice lubricity.
Very happy with the entire range of products i tried. Still got a few more things which i didnt get a chance to try out, but i will let you know how it goes as soon as i get to use them.

mike


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for comprehensive answer  I guess I will try few of this by myself , especially want to try cleaner and QD ,and some wax maybe but that's next year.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always mate :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Super car and nice result Mike :thumb: Looking good.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike another fantastic job some nice flake pop and nice correction, thanks for sharing, and i was your combo that you did on the red cooper s i tried on mine worked fantastic the WG2 & Vantage


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done Mike!
Fantastic result!
Superb wet look on the pictures taken outside!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

very very nice,

You know I wanted to see what other people think of M & K creations because i am totally blown away with the products, especially the waxes.

Good choice of philip.:thumb:

1 more thing how on earth do you have any energy to detail cars in greece. Man i go on holiday to greece and struggle to get off a sun lounger let alone machine polish a car and then wax it. Man that must be a hard job over there. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice, love RS4's !


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

great attention to detail


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great job Mike, it is always a pleasure seeing your work!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Finish on RS4 is just amazing, :thumb:.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job Mike , the gloss is just out of this world mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> very very nice,
> 
> You know I wanted to see what other people think of M & K creations because i am totally blown away with the products, especially the waxes.
> 
> ...


Well, there is a greek secret potion. Its called Φραπες (frappe).
Us Greeks can survive a nuclear holocaust with that drink.

Great finish Mike.
That was a serious detailing task.
Hats off


----------



## zsamardzic (May 5, 2011)

my dream car 

looks amazing!!!!


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and great finish :thumb:


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Absolutely flawless! Great job


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------

